# Partage familial iCloud+ avec un nouveau compte enfant



## bobo80 (3 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,

Je partage mon forfait iCloud+ 2To avec des membres de ma famille, mais le problème, c'est que j'ai crée un nouveau compte enfant, et que lui reste avec un forfait gratuit de 5Go, je ne comprends pas...


----------



## Crunch Crunch (13 Juillet 2022)

- Maximum 6 personnes dans la famille, il me semble.

Peux-tu détailler le problème un peu plus. Vois-tu le "compte enfant" en question dans la partie "Parage familial" depuis ton Mac, par exemple ?


----------



## bobo80 (21 Juillet 2022)

Crunch Crunch a dit:


> - Maximum 6 personnes dans la famille, il me semble.
> 
> Peux-tu détailler le problème un peu plus. Vois-tu le "compte enfant" en question dans la partie "Parage familial" depuis ton Mac, par exemple ?


Hello, en faite c'est bon, dans un premier temps, ca affichait qu'il n'y avait pas de partage iCloud, ensuite ca affichait partage iCloud pas utilisé, puis je l'ai activé pour chaque compte, j'ai cru que c'était automatique ;-)


----------



## BORISJ (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème que vous, comment avez-vous fait pour activer le partage iCloud pour votre enfant ? Aussi quel âge a votre enfant (moins de 13 ans?) le mien en a 10 et je suis limité à 5Go alors qu'il fait bien parti du partage familial.
MErci


----------

